# Defi Hoyt Challenge 2009



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

ACP Des Moulins isn't hosting it anymore? That's a shame. They've done a really great job of it since the start. I see the date conflicts with OAA 3D provincials too, after the OAA moved their date so there wouldn't be a conflict. I guess our hosts don't like the idea that someone from Ontario might win a bow again...


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Baldini said:


> ACP Des Moulins isn't hosting it anymore? That's a shame. They've done a really great job of it since the start. I see the date conflicts with OAA 3D provincials too, after the OAA moved their date so there wouldn't be a conflict. I guess our hosts don't like the idea that someone from Ontario might win a bow again...


Like anything else where volonteers do all the job, people get tired after a couple of years.

Don't worry, the head organizer is still the same, so he will be doing some shadow coaching for the new host of the Hoyt challenge.

I shoot this field at the FITA national in '06, this is a really nice field to shoot 3D.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Same weekend as the OAA provincials too... :-(


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm am by no means accusing the "Pro-Quebec" 3D group of deliberately trying to alienate english archers by moving the date and location of a well established tournament. For its existance, the Defi Hoyt has been the first weekend in July. There were efforts made by clubs in eastern Ontario hosting Provincial 3D Championships to avoid that weekend so that Ontario archers could participate in both. Now, in noticing these things, I can't help but thank the "Pro-Quebec" 3D group of demonstrating to us that the Hoyt Challenge is portable in both date and location. I would like to take this opportunity to suggest that it's time the Hoyt Challenge was shot in Ontario. Can we find a club or a combination of clubs that can host this fine event in Ontario? My only request is that we consult with our Quebecois brethren as to the date so that we don't deliberately alienate anyone.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Baldini said:


> I'm am by no means accusing the "Pro-Quebec" 3D group of deliberately trying to alienate english archers by moving the date and location of a well established tournament. For its existance, the Defi Hoyt has been the first weekend in July. There were efforts made by clubs in eastern Ontario hosting Provincial 3D Championships to avoid that weekend so that Ontario archers could participate in both. Now, in noticing these things, I can't help but thank the "Pro-Quebec" 3D group of demonstrating to us that the Hoyt Challenge is portable in both date and location. I would like to take this opportunity to suggest that it's time the Hoyt Challenge was shot in Ontario. Can we find a club or a combination of clubs that can host this fine event in Ontario? My only request is that we consult with our Quebecois brethren as to the date so that we don't deliberately alienate anyone.


Interesting point of view .... hopefully someone from the "Pro 3D" group will read you!!!


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Way to go Bruce.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Well said Bruce.
We have hoyt the same time as oaa.
We have oaa the same time as fca.
Thank God for Norht Bay.


----------



## HOYTEVER (Apr 3, 2009)

*Défi Hoyt Challenge - Administrator point of view*

Hi guys,

I am concerned and sorry to read that the date and location of the 2009 Hoyt challenge are not satisfying everyone. I am one of the PRO-3D administrators who were offered to take over the organization of the event in 2009. We had to make quick decisions with respect to the date and location of the event. For the date, we were somewhat puzzled. My personal choice was to keep it on the first week-end of July but I got outvoted because the other administrators wanted to be sure we were avoiding the Canada Day long Week-end (democracy...). Moreover, we were told that we would probably have better chance to bring Hoyt Pro Staff members to the event by staying away from their July 4th National Day. Unfortunately, we did not have all possible information regarding other archery events at the time we had to make a decision and regret it.

As for the region, we chose the Eastern Townships (1 hour east from Montréal) due to its beautiful landscapes and to the proximity of a number of ski resorts as well as local archery clubs which generously volunteered to support the circuit with the organization of the event. I took part to the 2006 and 2008 IBO Outdoor World in Snowshoe (WV) and Ellicottville (NY). I believe that hosting a large scale archery event in a ski resort is great idea - Lots of space, various existing facilities and beautiful scenery. We first tried to organise something with Mont Orford which is a national park but were turned down after being given false hopes (endless chain of nervous would-be bosses in government related agencies...). We turned to Mont-Bellevue which belongs to the municipality of Sherbrooke and finally got the project approved 4 days ago. Sherbrooke will provide various services for free including the access to the alpine area of Mont-Bellevue to set the ranges as well as the main chalet with its cafeteria and kitchen. We should also have the opportunity to lodge archers at low price in the nearby residences of Sherbrooke University.

So Baldini, this is the bottom line of the conspiracy to take a bow away from you... By the way; The Défi Hoyt Challenge wasn’t taken away from anyone. It was created from scratch by the ACP des Moulins thanks to the persistence and hard work of its president Normand Poulin. Norm is fully backing the PRO-3D Circuit for the continuation of the Défi Hoyt Challenge and will take an active part in the 2009 edition. Also, for the first time since its creation, I know I won’t shoot the next Hoyt Challenge because I will be too busy making sure others have fun. So do me a favour and develop something similar in Ontario. I promise I will be one of the first archers to register. 

Finally, we are the PRO-3D Circuit (not PRO-Québec). We do not make politics and any archer or local club from Ontario that would like to join the PRO-3D circuit (and keep us informed of other regional archery related activity) would be most welcome!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I would like to win other Hoyt Bruce.:darkbeer:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

The dates for all registered tournaments in Ontario have been available on the OAA website since December.

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php

And while I do appreciate your personal efforts to maintain the date, it seems to me that your co-directors are more concerned about the attendance of Americans than fellow Canadians. In the past, Canadian Hoyt pro-staff have made significant journeys to attend, but apparently this year, the American contingent was more important to you as a group.

I guess we will just have to wait and see how things are scheduled next year before we jump to any political conclusions, but so far they certainly appear to do their best to alienate the archers from Ontario who have supported this fine shoot in the past.


----------



## HOYTEVER (Apr 3, 2009)

*Next year schedule*

Baldini, 

Be sure OAA schedule will be closely considered should we have the opportunity to reniew with the organisation of teh Défi Hoyt Challenge next year. Do not hesitate to keep us up to date.


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

*Defi Hyot*

lets keep this about archery
hey le pic on t'as pas vue souvent de notre coter Bearman as almost finish his book they'll be good story in there


----------

